
The Bitter Lesson of Machine Learning - Thrymr
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2020/07/bitter-lesson-machine-learning.html
======
Tanishka
Please refer this article on <a href="[https://bitaacademy.com/course/machine-
learning-course-in-ch...](https://bitaacademy.com/course/machine-learning-
course-in-chennai/">Machine) Learning</a>

